# Matriculating a motorcycle



## Monkey104 (Aug 24, 2014)

I wonder if anyone could help.
I am moving to Valencia in April and want to bring one of my motorcycles.
The issue is that it is an ex British Military MT 350.
There is no certificate of conformity soI am unsure how I would go about getting it matriculated.
Would anyone know how I go about it and any idea of costs please or who could do it for me.

Regards


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola 

In the absence of a COC a Spanish engineer can produce a Ficha Technical reducida which has the specification that would be found on a COC. 

Originally we approached the ITV centre who were able to recommend a qualified engineer, that was in 2003 so things may have changed, but unless someone comes forward with a contact, that is where I would start. 

Davexf


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

Yeah the ITV centre I use has an engineer in the next workshop for just this issue. If you talk to the people at the ITV centre they are more than happy to help.


----------



## Monkey104 (Aug 24, 2014)

Thanks for the info chaps. Does anyone have a rough idea of cost? The issue is that if I bring it out with me and it costs too much to matriculate I would be stuck with it in Spain and unable to use or sell it.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Here is a link to a specialist engineer who's google advert says that they can emit the Ficha Reducida for as little as 40€.. I guess that will depend on many variables, but the web has phone numbers and says that they speak English. 
Got to be worth a call surely?

https://www.homologacion-facil.es/ficha-tecnica-reducida/


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola 

My estimate for costs for cars follows, motorcycles will be cheaper 

Ficha Technical reducida 120€ 
ITV 120€ 
Hacienda free if imported as part of you goods and chattels 
Ayuntamiento for one year's tax - 150€ max 
Trafico 90€ 
Licence plates 25€ 

Davexf


----------

